# NCTI-Anatomy and physiology



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 11, 2012)

Has anyone here ever taken the anatomy and physiology class at any of the NCTI locations? If so, how was it? I wonder how much they really go over in such a short amount of time.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 11, 2012)

No where near enough I would assume.  Do yourself a favor and just take the 5 unit anatomy and 5 unit physiology courses at a college where they have lab components


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 11, 2012)

Corky said:


> No where near enough I would assume.  Do yourself a favor and just take the 5 unit anatomy and 5 unit physiology courses at a college where they have lab components



Agreed.

At my school, we did it in 2 semesters.  Anatomy & Physiology I first semester, and A&P II second semester.  I think it turned out to be like 6 credit hours, maybe 8 can't really remember.

Take a college level course.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 11, 2012)

I think course time and rigor is a factor, but so is the instructor and materials used. Which NCTI are you referring to? Instructor qualifications?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 11, 2012)

Due to various constraints, I will not be able to take a college course. I start this class next month. In the meantime, I'll be reading as much as I can. I just want to know if anyone has taken this specific course before.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 11, 2012)

NCTI-Riverside


----------



## bstone (Mar 12, 2012)

I took A&P I and II taught by an MD who worked as an Internal Medicine physician. Each semester was worth 4 credits and included the lap. The class was *very* clinically focused. Look around for something similar.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 13, 2012)

If you can't do a college level course i don't know that I'd waste your time/money on a 2 week course. I have no idea what you will learn/retain in that short amount of time.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to tutor A & P and pretty much agree with everyone's posts as stated above. I understand your question though, my recommendation would be to go through your A&P book with a fine tooth comb, read all the chapter objectives, do all the exercises and do not go onto the next section until you really have an understanding of the current one. The reason why A&P is so important is because it's the "why and how" behind all the pt conditions and disease processes you will be learning in medic school. I'm sure you know that but man if someone had only told me that before my ems career started wow would that have helped me lol. Now Nothing against NCTI and there A&P program just at this point your probably better off doing what I suggested. Hope this helped a little, PM if you have any other questions or if you get stuff on something. I might have some helpful study links, I'll have to check.


----------



## thenextebell2 (Mar 13, 2012)

I took A&P at NCTI - while I agree with the others that a college level class would be much more benficial, I also completely understand not being able to take said class due to other commitments/job/etc... hence why I am going to medic school at NCTI when there are many others I'd rather be at. Sometimes ones situation just doesn't allow for it, so you have to make the best of a bad situation so to speak. 

As far as the A&P class itself, it's fast-paced and for the most part, barely brushes the surface of what is really important. However, it does develop good building blocks that we have built upon in school. I know this isn't the preferred way to learn A&P (see above caviat), but again...make the best of it, go into it with an open mind and soak up as much as you can. If you have questions, ask them. And like a previous poster said, try not to move on to another subject until you have grasped the one prior.

I know there are a couple of other guys on here that have already gone all the way through NCTI's program, but if you have any other questions feel free to PM me and I'll try to help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the inciteful replies everybody. I'll be studying as much as I can before the class starts as well as doing alot of workbook exercises. I'm reading numerous books from front to back. I also try to incorporate pathophysiology and pharmacology into my studying. I hope it helps and gives me a good head start for class.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 13, 2012)

Did they give you the drug list to start studying ? If not I have it scanned in PDF I can email you.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2012)

That would be much appreciated! I took a prep course in February and have been studying over 70 meds since then. Even more would help, thank you!
ADDROBO87@Gmail.com


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> That would be much appreciated! I took a prep course in February and have been studying over 70 meds since then. Even more would help, thank you!
> ADDROBO87@Gmail.com



You want the als skills manual as well?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes please! I'll take it! Thank you


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool I'll try and get it to you tonight


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Much appreciated!


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 13, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Much appreciated!



good luck man, maybe I'll see you when it's time for field. I have one of your students right now.


----------

